# Tomatoes Provencal



## Rocklobster (Apr 3, 2011)

I like to do these up when we have steak. Only takes a few minutes to prep.

Carve the core out, and then using a small paring knife, cut a zig zag line around the center until it is cut in half(plunge your knife right through until it hits the cutting board) You can turn the open sides upside down on paper towel and drain for about 30 minutes. Make a blend of Mozzerella, parmesan, parsley, bread crumbs, salt, pepper and basil. top tomatoes and bake for about 20 minutes at 400. I usually use the toaster oven.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2011)

And I want some of those...


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 3, 2011)

Shoot! We had one left over.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Shoot! We had one left over.


 
They definitely look good enough to eat!  I swiped your recipe!


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 4, 2011)

They are delectable.   I recomend smaller tomatoes, because larger ones can be a bit over powering. I mean, after all, its all about the crusty topping of melted cheese.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> They are delectable. I recomend smaller tomatoes, because larger ones can be a bit over powering. I mean, after all, its all about the crusty topping of melted cheese.


 
I don't have children to influence (for good or bad) so I can have as much crusty topping of melted cheese as I like


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 5, 2011)

Rocky mate I just planted out my Marmande Toms the first ripe monster will get your treatment.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 6, 2011)

We made this often as a side in the school restaurant and I usually volunteered to make them - easy, tasty and look great on a plate (I did a twist on it in the mushroom challenge).

I love that you fluted the sides of the tomato halves.  Oh, now you have done it....I want one for breakfast!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh boy!!  I can't wait for those blossoms on my plants to turn into succulent tomatoes.  Wish I had thought of stuffing some last year, as I had 152 perfect size tomatoes on just two plants.
They look outrageous Rock!!  Thanks.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 6, 2011)

Those look great and pretty too.  We do something similar with the grape tomatoes, leaving them whole or cutting in half depending on their size.  Always yummy!


----------

